# EDMONTON | Encore Tower | 138m | 43 fl | T/O



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Encore Tower



Coldrsx said:


> www.encoretower.com





Daveography said:


> (More)


Site prep is underway.



Coldrsx said:


> Encore site: From JSkye on C2E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Encore Tower








https://twitter.com/IanOyeg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice residential.


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

This building is under construction now...

Encore Tower

Edmonton in the beginning of 2018. by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr

Edmonton in the beginning of 2018. by Thomas Huizinga, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

credit to @ianoyeg


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

13/01/19










https://twitter.com/IanOyeg/status/1084573088417640449
@ianoyeg


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

19/02/19









https://twitter.com/IanOyeg/status/1097999043928584192




































@ianoyeg


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://twitter.com/IanOyeg/status/1111756596969758720
@ianoyeg


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Completed or at least topped out by now. Photo from April 2020








Encore Tower Edmonton by Thankyoubaby, on Wikimedia Commons


----------

